# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  ما هي تقنية (HD) ؟؟

## Sc®ipt

*


*
*بدأت عبارة المحتويات عالية الدقة أو (HD (High Definition بالتردد كثيرا في الآونة الأخيرة، لا سيما مع بدء بعض شركات الكمبيوتر بتزويد وسائط وأقراص مدمجة تدعم المحتويات عالية الدقة أو الوضوح، فما المقصود بالمحتويات عالية الدقة أو الوضوح؟*
*قبل الإجابة عن هذا السؤال نود الإشارة إلى أننا نتناول في حديثنا هنا المحتويات عالية الدقة في مجال الفيديو، أما الصوت عالي الدقة فلسنا بصدد دراسته الآن.*
*من المعلوم أن تمثيل الصورة الثابتة أو المتحركة إلكترونيا يتم اعتمادا على مجموعة من النقاط التي تسمى (بكسل)، وكلما زاد عدد النقاط المستخدمة في تمثيل الصورة كلما كانت أكثر وضوحا.*
*عندما تبلغ دقة العرض للصورة الثابتة أو المتحركة القيمة 1920×1080 بكسل يطلق عليها عالية الوضوح من الدرجة الأولى Full HD، وبالتالي فإن كل المحتويات عالية الوضوح يجب أن تكون فيها عدد الخطوط العمودية المستخدمة في تمثيل الصورة 1080 خط كما هو واضح من القيمة السابقة.*
*هناك محتويات رقمية يشار إليها على أنها عالية الوضوح من الدرجة الثانية أو HD Ready، وتكون دقة العرض لهذه المحتويات 1280×720 بكسل، وبالتالي فإن المحتويات عالية الوضوح من الدرجة الثانية جميعها تستخدم 720 خط عمودي في تمثيل الصورة.*
*تذكر هذين الرقمين جيدا، 1080 هي للمحتويات عالية الوضوح من الدرجة الأولى و720 هي للمحتويات عالية الوضوح من الدرجة الثانية.*

*بدأ استخدام المحتويات عالية الوضوح في مجال البث التلفزيوني وإنتاج أفلام الفيديو وفي عمليات التصوير المنزلي، وقد ترافق انتشار هذا المعيار مع تطوير العديد من الأدوات والأجهزة المتوافقة معه والتي تتيح الحصول على هذه الدقة العالية.*
*ونشير هنا إلى أن الحصول على المحتويات عالية الوضوح تتطلب استخدام مجموعة تجهيزات تدعم جميعها هذا المعيار، فإذا أردنا التقاط فيديو عالي الوضوح وعرضه على شاشة التلفاز فلا بد من استخدام كاميرا عالية الوضوح HD Camera مع كابل توصيل عالي الوضوح HD Cable وشاشة تلفاز عالي الوضوح HDTV لتتم العملية بنجاح، فاستخدام شاشة عادية مثلا لن تؤدي إلى الحصول على محتويات عالية الوضوح، وكذلك استخدام كابل توصيل لا يدعم المحتويات عالية الوضوح.*
*وإذا ما بدأنا بالبث التلفزيوني عالي الوضوح HDTV فإننا نجد أنه يمثل النسخة الأحدث من البث الرقمي DTV أو Digital TV، وقد تم وضع المعيار الخاص بهذا البث من قبل إحدى الهيئات وتدعى ITU-R على أن يتم استخدام 1080 خط في عملية المسح المتقدم للشاشة، أي تمثيل الصورة باستخدام 1080 خط طولي، وفي بعض الأحيان يسمح باستخدام 720 خطا لتمثيل الصورة للحصول على محتويات عالية الدقة من المستوى الثاني.*
*وكما ذكرنا فإن الاستفادة من المحتويات عالية الوضوح تتطلب استخدام تجهيزات تدعم جميعها هذا النوع من المحتويات، ولذلك فإن استقبال البث التلفزيوني عالي الوضوح يتطلب جهاز استقبال Receiver عالي الوضوح مع تلفزيون عالي الوضوح وكابل توصيل عالي الوضوح بينه وبين المستقبل.*
*وما يزال انتشار القنوات التلفزيونية التي تعتمد على المحتويات عالية الوضوح مقتصرا على الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبعض الدول الأوربية، ولذلك لن نغوص في تفاصيله كثيرا.*

*أقراص التخزين عالية الوضوح* 
*


*
*تتنافس تقنيتان للسيطرة على عالم التخزين عالي الوضوح المستخدم في الأقراص المدمجة، الأولى تدعى بلوراي Blu-ray وتقف وراءها شركات عديدة أبرزها سوني التي طرحت مشغل الألعاب بلاي ستيشن Play Statin 3 مع دعم لتشغيل هذا النوع من الأقراص، والتقنية الثانية هي HD DVD وتقف وراءها شركات عديدة مثل توشيبا التي طرحت كمبيوترات دفترية تتيح قراءة هذا النوع من الأقراص، ومايكروسوفت التي دعمت التقنية الأخيرة في وحدة الألعاب إكس بوكس Xbox 360.*
*وبالرغم من قابلية استخدام الأقراص السابقة لأغراض تخزين البيانات العادية مثل الملفات النصية أو البرامج إلا أنها طورت أساسا لاستيعاب ملفات الفيديو عالي الوضوح، وقد بدأت بالفعل العديد من دور السينما الانتقال إلى إحدى هذه التقنيات للحصول على أفلام أكثر ووضوحا، إذ توفر هذه الأقراص سعات تخزين تصل إلى 45 غيغابايت.*
*وتتوفر مشغلات هذه الأقراص إما بشكل مستقل شأنها في ذلك شأن مشغلات أقراص DVD التقليدية، أو كقارئات أقراص مدمجة مع الكمبيوتر المكتبي أو الدفتري بدلا من قارئة الأقراص التقليدية، وفي هذه الحالة ينبغي أن تدعم شاشة الكمبيوتر وبطاقة الرسوميات المستخدمة دقة عرض تبلغ 1920×1080 بكسل على الأقل ليتم الاستفادة من الفيديو عالي الوضوح على هذه الأقراص وعرض كامل محتوياته، لأن عدم دعم الشاشة أو بطاقة الرسوميات لهذه الدقة يعني عدم الاستفادة من كامل تفاصيل الصورة أو الفيديو المخزنة على الأقراص عالية الوضوح من نوع HD DVD أو Blu-ray.*

*الكاميرات عالية الوضوح :

*

*بدأت كاميرات الفيديو عالي الوضوح بالانتشار مؤخرا، ويلاحظ في هذا المجال السيطرة الكبيرة لكاميرات سوني على هذه الفئة من الكاميرات، إذ توفر طرزا عديدة من هذه الكاميرات، والقاسم المشترك لكاميرات الفيديو عالية الوضوح هو أنها تلتقط الصور بمعدل إطارات يبلغ 24 إطارا في الثانية، وذلك بمعدل خطوط طولية تبلغ 1080 خط، أو 720 خط للمحتويات عالية الدقة من المستوى الثاني.*
*ويلاحظ في هذه الكاميرات أن الدقة المسجلة بالنسبة للصور الثابتة قليلة مقارنة بالدقة الخاصة بالكاميرات الرقمية العادية، فمثلا توفر كاميرا سوني عالية الدقة HDR-HC7 دقة تبلغ 6 ميغابكسل فقط مقارنة ببعض الكاميرات التقليدية التي توفر دقة قدرها 10 ميغابكسل، لكن هذه الأرقام لا تعبر عن الواقع تماما، وذلك لأن الكاميرا التي تدعم محتويات عالية الوضوح تتميز بمساحة أوسع للحساس Sensor من الكاميرات العادية، وبالتالي فإنها تتفوق عليها في جودة الصورة على عكس ما تشير إليه الأرقام النظرية لدقة جهاز الالتقاط.*
*يتطلب ربط التجهيزات عالية الوضوح مع بعضها مثل الكاميرا والتلفزيون كما ذكرنا كابل توصيل عالي الوضوح HD Cable، ويحتاج هذا الكابل إلى منافذ توصيل من نوع HDMI في الأجهزة السابقة، وتماشيا مع المحتويات عالية الوضوح فإن هذا الكابل يدعم نقل البيانات بحزمة واسعة تصل إلى 10.2 ميغابت في الثانية*
*
الشاشات عالية الوضوح  :

*

*تتوزع شاشات التلفزيون المستخدمة من حيث دعمها للمحتويات عالية الوضوح ضمن ثلاث مجموعات أساسية، المجموعة الأولى هي الشاشات بدعم كامل للمحتويات عالية الدقة ويطلق عليها Full HD، وتعمل هذه المجموعة بدقة 2 ميغابكسل لتؤمن دقة عرض تبلغ 1920×1080 بكسل، أي أنها قادرة على رسم 1080 خط وهو الرقم الذي تستخدمه ملفات الفيديو عالية الدقة.*
*تمتاز هذه المجموعة بقدرتها على رسم أو تمثيل 2 مليون بكسل على الصورة، وذلك اعتمادا على الدقة التي تبلغ 2 ميغابكسل.*
*المجموعة الثانية هي الشاشات القابلة لعرض المحتويات عالية الوضوح بدعم جزئي ويطلق عليه HD Ready، وتعمل هذه المجموعة بدقة 1 ميغابكسل لتؤمن دقة عرض تبلغ 1280×720 بكسل، وبالرغم من قدرة هذه الشاشات على عرض ملفات الفيديو عالية الدقة إلا أنها لا تعرض كامل تفاصيل الصورة، أي أن درجة الوضوح الذي توفره هذه الفئة من الشاشات أقل مما توفره الشاشات من النوع الأول والتي تدعم المحتويات عالية الدقة بشكل كامل، وذلك بسبب قدرتها على تمثيل مليون بكسل فقط من أصل 2 مليون بكسل مستخدمة في الفيديو عالي الوضوح.*
*المجموعة الثالثة من الشاشات هي التي لا تدعم المحتويات عالية الوضوح على الإطلاق، وتعمل هذه الشاشات بالدقة القياسية 720×480 بكسل، وليس من المجدي استخدام هذه الشاشات لعرض محتويات عالية الدقة على الإطلاق، وتقع معظم شاشات التلفزيون القديمة ضمن هذه الفئة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طرح مميز .. يعطيك العافيه زيد*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*معلومات قيّمة زيد .. مميز كعادتك .. كل الشكر لحضرتك 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *طرح مميز .. يعطيك العافيه زيد*


*الله يعافيكي صديقة و شكرا لتواجدك في مواضيعي*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *معلومات قيّمة زيد .. مميز كعادتك .. كل الشكر لحضرتك 
> *


*العفو صديقي محمود ,, و شرف الي تواجدك بموضوعي*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لمحة تعريفية شاملة و قيمة ، معلومات تهم الجميع وخاصة لمهتمين ، أبدعت بهذا الطرح القيم ، ننتظر جديدك بشوق

----------


## Sc®ipt

> لمحة تعريفية شاملة و قيمة ، معلومات تهم الجميع وخاصة لمهتمين ، أبدعت بهذا الطرح القيم ، ننتظر جديدك بشوق


*شكرا دموع الغصون على ردك الحلو ,, و شكرا لتصفحك موضوعي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله شي حلو انه اتعرفنا بأيلوب راقي منك على حديث البلد مشكور*

----------


## rand yanal

يسلموا يا زيد ..موضوع رااااااااائع  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

مشكوووور زيد

----------


## Sc®ipt

*طوق الياسمين ,, رند ,, شمس

مشكورين على مروكم الحلو على موضوعي*

----------

